# Welchen Streaming-Dienst nutzt ihr und warum ?



## Sh1k4ri (16. September 2014)

Mit dem Start von Netflix im deutschsprachigen Raum möchte das US Unternehmen nun auch hier Fuß fassen. Global gesehen ist es wohl der erfolgreichste Streaming-Dienst.

 

An Konkurrenz mangelt es nicht, Amazon hat ja vor nicht allzu langer Zeit ihr Prime Instant Video gestartet, Maxdome und Sky sind jetzt schon länger auf dem Markt und bieten ein (noch) größeres Angebot als Amazon und Netflix.

 

Meine Frage ist jetzt, welchen Dienst nutzt ihr ? Habt ihr vor zu Netflix zu wechseln oder traut ihr den Braten noch nicht ? Was haltet ihr im allgemeinen von solchen Diensten, bevorzugt ihr noch das TV Programm oder habt ihrs schon abgeschrieben ?

 

Zu mir: Hab sogut wie alle Dienste (bis auf Sky) getestet und bin dann bei Amazon hingen geblieben. Von der Preis/Leistung her sicher mit das Beste, da man durch die Prime Mitgliedschaft auch noch weitere Vorteile bekommt. Werde aber mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit zu Netflix wechseln, weil ich extrem heiß auf die Exklusiv Serien bin. Teste es jetzt momentan und bin begeistert. Auswahl ist noch nicht so groß, aber das kommt sicher noch.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (16. September 2014)

Werde wohl Amazon und Netflix behalten. Der Sky-Dienst sieht aber auch gut aus..

Du solltest Fargo gucken, recht genial.


----------



## Numbe (16. September 2014)

Mh...- Da scheiden sich ja bekanntlich die Geister. 8)

 

Ich nutze ebenfalls Amazon-Prime.

Bin schon ewig Prime-Kundin, da ich extrem viel (auch oft Kleinkram) bei Amazon kaufe, einfach weil wir hier aufm Dorf gerade was Drogerie angeht nichts g'scheites bekommen...- Da ist bestellen und am nächsten Tag bekommen doch einfacher als mal eben 1 1/2 Stunden für eine Zahnbürste unterwegs zu sein. :<

 

Daher war es ohnehin keine Option für mich nicht mehr Prime-Kundin zu sein.

 

Davon ab gefällt mir das Angebot an Serien und Filmen, es ist praktisch dass ich mir diese auch auf meinen Kindle laden kann für längere Zugfahrten. (Eigentlich jedes zweite Wochenende nach Berlin pendeln. :<)

Love-Film/Amazon instant Video läuft auch einwandfrei auf meiner PS3; also gibts den Spaß auch auf dem Fernseher.

 

Rundum bin ich zufrieden, zumindest ist mir nie etwas Negatives aufgefallen. 

Ich werd aus oben genannten Gründen also keinen weiteren Dienst in Anspruch nehmen.

 

LG


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (16. September 2014)

Amazon kann man nicht auf Chromecast gucken, Netflix hingegen schon, ist definitiv ein Vorteil.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. September 2014)

Hab nochmal Mehrfachabstimmungen eingeschaltet, nutze ja momentan auch sowohl Prime als auch Netflix. Ich werde mir alle Serien angucken, momentan erstmal noch Sherlock Season 3.

 

Ein Vorteil ist für mich auch bei Netflix, dass man ganz easy in den O-Ton wechseln kann. Find ich schon wichtig.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (16. September 2014)

Martin Freeman spielt auch in Fargo mit! War selten so schnell süchtig nach einer Serie. Schade, dass es nur so wenige Folgen gibt..

Ich habe noch nie während einer Folge den Ton gewechselt, in welchem Fall tust du das? Würde dann einfach generell in Englisch starten


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. September 2014)

Ist mir eben nur bei Sherlock aufgefallen. Hab in deutsch gestartet und dann einfach gewechselt. Bei Prime musste man dann immer erst die OV suchen. Aber ist alles nur Bequemlichkeit.


----------



## Tikume (16. September 2014)

Aktuell nutze ich crunchyroll und Amazon Instant Video.

Crunchyroll ist halt nett um den ein oder anderen Anime zu schauen, bei Amazon Prime habe ich neben dem Video-Streaming ja auch noch andere Vorteile.

Die Dinger sind deswegen schön, weil es halt einfach und unkompliziert ist, sind aber für mich lediglich ein Zusatz.

 

Netflix habe ich mir gestern mal angeschaut kurz. Macht einen guten Eindruck, wirklich schön ist halt dass ich bei den Serien wo ich reinguckte einfach auf O-Ton / Untertitel umschalten konnte (auf der PS3 hatte ich das allerdings nicht gesehen, muss ich nochmal gucken). Ich weiss nicht ob ich da bei meiner Auswahl nun Glück hatte oder sie das bei allen Sachen haben. Es ist auf jeden Fall ein Feature das NetFlix interessanter als die  Konkurrenz macht.

Aber auch hier fehlen definitiv neue Staffeln. Es ist echt schön, dass sie 7 Staffeln Doctor Who haben, aber wo ist die Aktuelle?

 

So oder so - Fernsehen im herkömmlichen Sinn ist für mich jedenfalls schon lange tot. Ich will meine Sendungen dann schauen wenn ich Bock habe und nicht wenn der Sender meint es ist Zeit dazu.


----------



## Wynn (17. September 2014)

Aber auch hier fehlen definitiv neue Staffeln. Es ist echt schön, dass sie 7 Staffeln Doctor Who haben, aber wo ist die Aktuelle?

 

 

 

Ich denk mal hier ist das problem wie bei house of cards und game of thrones ein problem mit der Lizenz

 

Dr Who gehört zu Fox und Fox kannste über Kabel Deutschland und Sky empfangen

 

Sky hat sein eigenes Streaming wird als die Rechte nicht so fix rausrücken


----------



## Tikume (17. September 2014)

Schon klar, aber dadurch werden diese Dienste für mich immer nur ein Extra mit Convenience sein.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. September 2014)

crunchyroll hatte ich auch schon überlegt (mushishi bester anime \o/)

ansonsten nur twitch game streams ^^´´


----------



## Tikume (19. September 2014)

Crunchyroll hätte ich noch 3 All-Access Gästepass für 48 Stunden, falls Interesse.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. September 2014)

Ach Twitch hab ich ganz vergessen  Das ist bei mir dann wohl auf Platz 1.


----------



## Schrottinator (20. September 2014)

Gibts bei Crunchyroll auch Filme oder nur Serien?


----------



## Rabaz (6. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe watchever und bin sehr zufrieden damit. 

 

Nachteil: Angebot ist nicht komplett, z.B. Neueste Filme gibts dort nicht

 

Vorteile:

 

- Läuft völlig problemlos auf allen meinen Geräten (PC, Handy und Tablet)

- Ich könnte es noch auf zwei weiteren nutzen, also 5 "clients" sind erlaubt

- günstig

- jederzeit monatlich kündbar, unkompliziert in der accountverwaltung einfach Abo abschalten


----------



## ZAM (6. Oktober 2014)

Es geht hier nur um die Stream-Angebote, nicht das Zusatz-Kauf/Leih-Zeug was Prime und Maxdome bspw. zusätzlich haben.

 

Watchever habe ich jetzt lange genutzt, abonnier ich auf Bock hin und wieder.

+ Läuft Problemlos auf vielen Geräten

+ Günstig

+ Monatlich problemlos kündbar

+ Großes Angebot (Aber wiederholend)

- Keine aktuellen Filme

- Manchmal sind Serien zu schnell wieder raus oder keine vollständigen Staffel-Angebote, oft nur die erste oder 2-3.

 

Maxdome habe ich einen Monat getestet

+ Läuft Problemlos auf vielen Geräten

+ Monatlich Kündbar ABER dickes Minus: umständlich per Formular + Text, oder Telefon statt auf Klick - Ätzend

*-* Paket-Programm ist für den Eimer - Größtenteils uninteressanter Ramsch, der nicht mal für Trashfilm-Abende geeignet ist.

- Mischt in den meisten App-Darstellungen zu stark Kauf/Leih-Inhalte mit Paket-Inhalten.

 

Amazon Prime

+ Läuft auf vielen Geräten sehr gut

- Samsung TV-App mit Abbrüchen und regelmäßigen Stream-Stoppern

+ Umfangreiches Angebot, gefühlt für meinen Geschmack momentan das beste  Aber das ist eine persönliche Einstellung

+ Mehr Staffeln pro Serie (im Vergleich zu Maxdome)

-+ Mischte bis vor kurzen in den Apps noch zu sehr Kauf/Leih-Angebote mit dem Stream-Angebot, hat sich aber gebessert.

-+ Nur wenige aktuellere Filme

 

Netflix - Hebe ich mir den Testmonat noch auf, Sky Snap auch ..

 

Das Problem ist, wenn man ein umfangreiches Programm haben will, muss man alle Streaming-Dienste abonnieren und dabei gibt es gleichzeitig unglaublich viele Überschneidungen und trotzdem ist das Angebot noch nicht befriedigend abgedeckt. O-Ton-Fans müssen bei den meisten Anbietern auch auf eine zufriedenstellende Angebots-Abdeckung bisher verzichten.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Oktober 2014)

Die Samsung Smart TV App von Netflix ist auch nicht wirklich gut. Hast teilweise krasse Abbrüche und Probleme, welche man nur durch Aus und wieder An schalten des Fernsehers beseitigen kann. Da ist die PS4 App besser.

 

Ansonsten ist Netflix aber ok. An Serien übertrifft es mMn die anderen (maxdome mal ausgenommen). Und ein dickes Plus sind auch die Netflix Originals, also von Netflix mit produzierte Serien/Filme/Dokus.


----------



## Rabaz (15. Oktober 2014)

Habt ihr vor zu Netflix zu wechseln oder traut ihr den Braten noch nicht ?  
 

Das war eine der Fragen des TE und auf die möchte ich nochmal eingehen. Wie geschrieben bin ich bei watchever. Hauptgrund sind die fairen Kündingungsfristen /-bedingungen. Ein Laden wo ich das Abo jederzeit per Mausklick "aus versehen" bekomme, aber 

 

    - ein Jahr

    - einen Anwalt

    - ein ausgedrucktes Kündigungsformular mit welchem ich dann auch noch zur Post zu rennen und dies womöglich per Post-Ident Verfahren beglaubigt zurück zu faxen habe

    - ...

 

brauche, um das wieder los zu werden, bekommt in diesem Leben keinen cent von mir. So gut kann das Angebot gar nicht sein. Dass letztendlich ALLE nur via Abo Zugriff auf mein Konto haben wollen ist schon klar, aber ich will wenigstens das Gefühl von etwas fairness und Anstand haben.

 

So jetzt komme ich auffen Punkt:

 

Ich habe jetzt öfter von netflix gehört und wollte es mir mal ansehen. Also www.netflix.de in den brumser eigegeben.

 

So ich sehe ein Bild von zwei schwulen Fahrradverkäufern aus Herne-Börnig, die mit ihren Nachbarinnen auf dem Sofa sitzen weil bei den beiden nebenan ist seit Wochen die Toilette verstopft, es stinkt bestialisch, und deswegen kommen sie abends zum Fernsehen etwas rüber. Dazu zwei buttons für mich: "einloggen" und "Testmonat starten". Sonst nix, nada, keine Informationen, keine Übersicht übers Angebot, kein garnix. Nein ich soll direkt und sofort verhaftet werden.

 

Das möge der Interessierte mal mit www.watchever.de vergleichen. Nur einfach mal so die Startseiten vergleichen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2014)

Hab Netflix jetzt auch erstmal wieder gekündigt. Sobald man da noch mehr Auswahl hat, werde ich aber wieder reinschauen. Prime läuft bei mir ja eh parallel mit, deswegen bleib ich auch erstmal dabei.


----------

